# Left my power adapter in the hotel!



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I left my white Kindle power adapter in my hotel room. I thought it would be easy to buy another from Amazon, but when I look on amazon.com, I see that I have to buy the usb cord also. Is there anywhere I can just buy the adapter?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You don't actually need an "amazon" plug.  I have an enercell usb plug that I bought at radio shack, and it worked fine to charge my kindle.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I picked up an extra at Best Buy the other day. I got the adapter & cord for $20.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I picked up these items very cheap at Monoprice.com which has been around for years and is an excellent company...

*$2.28*
 

*$0.85 - $2.18 depending on length (1.5ft up to 15ft)*


I've ordered home theater cables, computer cables, cellphone cables/accessories and portable electronics cables/accessories from them for at least the last 5 years or so and I've never been disappointed. They usually ship the same day when I get my order in before 10am.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Did you call hotel to have it sent to you? Found this on eBay 120631269336 Cheaper than BestBuy or Amazon.

Also found this which I have ordered. Works with any mini phone cord so you only have to carry 1 cord, expecially if you have a motorola phone. 400156664914

I purchased an extra oem adapter/plug  $8 from ebay a couple of months back, but cannot find it now after going thru my feedbacks.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't even know where my Amazon piece is. A couple of years ago I bought a double USB charger so that I could charge my iPhone and Kindle at the same time. Works great.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I charged through my laptop last night. I guess a trip to Radio Shack is on my list for today.

I did check with the hotel, but no luck.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I was in Target today and saw a Belkin adapter for Kindle. Price was $19.99.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a couple of these and they are great.

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0015DYMVO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1286750421&sr=8-6


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have a couple of these and they are great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0015DYMVO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1286750421&sr=8-6


I just ordered one of these. It is exactly what I need. Thanks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I just ordered one also!  This'll be great for my upcoming trip. charge my kindle, ipod and camera battery at the same time!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I just ordered one also! This'll be great for my upcoming trip. charge my kindle, ipod and camera battery at the same time!


Except that it only has two usb outlets but it will still work. It's really pretty small and the swivel feature is nice. I have one in my office and one in my bedroom.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Except that it only has two usb outlets but it will still work. It's really pretty small and the swivel feature is nice. I have one in my office and one in my bedroom.


Only need 2 USB ports and a regular outlet. the kindle and iPod in the USBs and my camera cord in the standard outlet.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your adapter. Did you call the hotel? I've left stuff at hotels and they've always mailed them back to me. I saw a Kindle adapter at Best Buy.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I just ordered one also! This'll be great for my upcoming trip. charge my kindle, ipod and camera battery at the same time!


Talk about enabling. I just bought one of those for when I travel. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Except that it only has two usb outlets but it will still work. It's really pretty small and the swivel feature is nice. I have one in my office and one in my bedroom.


Got it in the mail yesterday. It's actually a bit bigger than I had thought it would be, and the cable it comes with is useless, it fits neither my iPod or my kindle! But it is still a good buy I think.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have a couple of these and they are great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Mini-Surge-Protector-Charger/dp/B0015DYMVO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1286750421&sr=8-6


Awesome! I just ordered this. I think this will be great to pack in my travel bag.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Got it in the mail yesterday. It's actually a bit bigger than I had thought it would be, and the cable it comes with is useless, it fits neither my iPod or my kindle! But it is still a good buy I think.


I can't get Amazon to open right now but mine didn't come with any cable! What kind of useless cable did it come with?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I can't get Amazon to open right now but mine didn't come with any cable! What kind of useless cable did it come with?


hummm now I see that it says it comes with a mini usb. I never even noticed that and if mine DID come with one, I must have thrown it away because I surely didn't notice it. I didn't buy mine for the cable. I bought it just as a surge protector with two built in usb ports. It works great for that.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, it's a USB cord, but the end is not the size of either the kindle or the iPod.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine also arrived in the mail this week, along with the mini cable. I have no idea what the cable fits, but I will stash it in my bag just in case I find something. I does not fit my cell phone, my Kindle, nor my iTouch. As mentioned by previous posters, the Belkin is bigger than I expected and somewhat heavy, but what a great tool in my travel bag.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Found this seller on eBay for anyone that needs a second adapter  290467452885


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

The mini usb fits the older Moto RAZR phones. It also fits my Canon camera & my son's mobigo.  Kindle uses a micro usb, as does the Moto Droid X & 2, HTC Incredible & my old BB Storm.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

meeko350 said:


> The mini usb fits the older Moto RAZR phones. It also fits my Canon camera & my son's mobigo. Kindle uses a micro usb, as does the Moto Droid X & 2, HTC Incredible & my old BB Storm.


Actually, I ordered one of these 200517020803 as I have a razr m3 that uses a regular mini adapter for my cell phone, mp3, etc. This changes it to a micro adapter for any items that need it, like the Nook and Kindle. The less to carry around, the better.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Now I know that I'll have to get an extra charger to have on hand for those moments when I lose my charger.


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

Radio Shack also sells the iGo system where you can get different tips for different devices. I have a car one and a wall outlet one with plugs for my iPhone/iPod, my Garmin, and my Kindle. One basic bigger piece, three smaller tips -and you can buy a splitter and use it to charge more than one device at once. It rocks.


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

The USB plug in adapter for the iPhone will work also.  I had an Apple dealer plug his new iPhone into the Kindle adapter to try it out.


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

My droid cell phone charger charges my nook... see if your cell charger fits!


----------



## zx3zx4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just a heads-up:
  I've got one of these that I use mainly as a surge protector in my living room for my wireless phone and the netbook I keep handy.  I have never tried to charge something using its USB ports...but I am aware of one caveat based on reading the Amazon reviews.  Some folks claim that, even though there are two USB ports, the output from them is low so you can't really charge more than one device at a time using the USB ports and get everything to charge up as quickly as normal.  Not a reason to avoid buying it, but I thought I'd alert folks that were thinking of charging two things at once that they should try it at home before taking it on a trip.  If you are charging your devices by plugging the actual chargers in to the regular outlets on the surge protector, then it wouldn't be a problem to charge several at once.


----------

